# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Transcripted : Les devs à votre écoute

## Krobill

Transcripted, c'est un petit Jeu Flash qui nous sert de vitrine à moi et mon partenaire, pour montrer ce que nous sommes capables de faire, et à court ou moyen terme, vivre de la production de petits / moyens jeux indépendants... La meilleure description qu'on puisse en faire je pense c'est de le qualifier de mélange de Geometry Wars et de Zuma. C'est une idée débile qui m'est venue en développant un  morne clone de Zuma pour un portail de jeux. Je dois avouer que j'ai encore d'autres concepts encore plus improbables toujours basés sur le hit de popcap car oui, je suis un fan absolu de ce jeu :D
 Le jeu est visible et testable ici : www.alkemi-games.com
 Après un mois de développement, quelques semaines de tests auprès d'un tout petit nombre de nos proches et amis, nous commençons à communiquer un peu plus largement autour du projet pour accroître le nombre de retours. L'objectif est bel et bien de recueillir vos avis et suggestions car le jeu n'est encore absolument pas figé.
 Par exemple je me suis emballé dans le feu de l'action à ajouter des phases de pur shoot mais elles ont prises finalement une part trop importante à mon goût. A l'avenir même si elles ne disparaîtront pas, elles risquent de se voir sérieusement amoindries à moins que la ferveur populaire ne m'en dissuade ;)
 Les quelques premiers retours de Canards et notamment de ShinSH m'ont donnés pas mal d'idées et de motivation pour me replonger dans mon code. Je vous encourage donc à retourner régulièrement sur le site pour découvrir les nouvelles évolutions du jeu. Sur la home sont annoncées toutes les mises à jours avec une sorte de patch note listant les modifs. A chaque modif majeure nous remettons les highscores à 0. Un système beaucoup plus complet de highcores, des achievements et un mode scénario seront ajoutés progressivement quand le gameplay sera un peu plus 'stable'.
 Bref si vous avez des trucs à dire, constructifs ou pas d'ailleurs, je vous écoute !

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est sympa et bien foutu mais je ne comprend pas l'utilité de ciseler le gameplay en deux parties (vague/chaine).

----------


## Leybi

C'est vraiment sympa ! Les graphismes sont bien beaux.

Ce que j'aime bien, c'est que le "perso" se déplace bien et est assez réactif/précis, contrairement à beaucoup de clones d'Asteroids qui ont un vaisseau/whatever qui "glisse", super chiant à contrôler.

J'aime beaucoup la phase adn, celle sans l'adn est... Sans adn, du coup même si c'est sympa à jouer bha on sent qu'il y a un truc en moins, c'est un clone d'Asteroids quoi... Mais la dualité peut être pas mal pour alterner des moments stressants (adn) à d'autres plus reposants... Il faudrait peut être rajouter des bonus ou des ennemis spéciaux (boss ?) durant cette phase pour la différencier ?

Sinon, vraiment beau boulot, continuez comme ça !

----------


## Krobill

> C'est sympa et bien foutu mais je ne comprend pas l'utilité de ciseler le gameplay en deux parties (vague/chaine).


C'est venu comme ça... Pour être tout à fait franc j'avais au départ cette idée de Zuma ou il faut shooter du streums pour récupérer les blocs de couleurs. J'ai développé la logique du Zuma, celle du shoot et puis je me suis dit "tiens c'est rigolo si je débranche le Zuma ça fait un shoot !". M'amusant d'un rien je me suis dit que j'allais en faire une partie du jeu. Mais c'est vrai que ces phases étant un brin molassones, elles risquent de se voir salement tronquées dans un futur proche. 

J'avoue que coller des boss dans les phases de shoots pour les rendre viables et un peu plus palpitante ma traversé l'esprit et reste complètement du domaine de l'envisageable.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je serai toi je ne m'éparpillerai pas à droite et à gauche avec des phases de shoots inintéressantes, je pense que tu dois bosser la partie "chaine" en y rajoutant des bonus/possibilités/rebondissements/tensions etc...
Mais je ne suis pas toi. Bonne continuation en tout cas !

----------


## gripoil

Je vois qu'y'a des couleurs, un petit mode daltonien serait le bienvenu.
Dans les peggle, puzzle bobble, etc. On avait le droit a des symboles en plus des couleurs, c'est peut être plus dur a faire ici, mais quand je vois "coloblind mode" dans les jeux, j'ai un peu plus envie d'y jouer  ::P:

----------


## Eklis

> Je vois qu'y'a des couleurs, un petit mode daltonien serait le bienvenu.
> Dans les peggle, puzzle bobble, etc. On avait le droit a des symboles en plus des couleurs, c'est peut être plus dur a faire ici, mais quand je vois "coloblind mode" dans les jeux, j'ai un peu plus envie d'y jouer


Le problème, c'est que nul ne peut espérer dépasser Peggle, sur aucun niveau, c'est juste impossible, car Peggle est la quintessence du jeu vidéo. Surtout en hot seat.

----------


## Krobill

Gripoil, je suis conscient du problème pour les joueurs daltoniens. Je suis même un mauvais élève car j'ai un ancien collègue qui l'est et qui m'a déjà fait la remarque.
Mon gros problème c'est que pour rendre suffisamment distinctes les couleurs pour nos amis colorimétriquement-limités, je suis obligé de changer drastiquement la saturation et la luminosité des différents cubes. Or je voulais uniquement des couleurs saturées et lumineuses. Mais je ne suis pas un mauvais gars et je vais bien finir par me faire à l'idée qu'il va bien falloir les changer. Promis je le fais dans pas trop longtemps...

----------


## Eklis

> Gripoil, je suis conscient du problème pour les joueurs daltoniens. Je suis même un mauvais élève car j'ai un ancien collègue qui l'est et qui m'a déjà fait la remarque.
> Mon gros problème c'est que pour rendre suffisamment distinctes les couleurs pour nos amis colorimétriquement-limités, je suis obligé de changer drastiquement la saturation et la luminosité des différents cubes. Or je voulais uniquement des couleurs saturées et lumineuses. Mais je ne suis pas un mauvais gars et je vais bien finir par me faire à l'idée qu'il va bien falloir les changer. Promis je le fais dans pas trop longtemps...


Euh une excellente alternative à modifier les couleurs, pour les daltoniens, c'est rajouter des symboles.  ::):

----------


## Ekko

Plop!
Pour le moment c'est vraiment coolz, j'adore le choix des couleurs et la musique qui va avec, c'est parfaitement dans mes goûts.

Pour être un peu constructif, je ferais quelques remarques:
- il faudrait un genre de transition entre les chaînes et les simples vagues, style "fssshiouuuh, préparez-vous à faire un truc bizarre à base des portions d'ADN", je ne sais pas si je suis clair, mais en gros il faudrait hmm une "raison" qui ferait passer de l'un à l'autre...
- le peuple demande des bonus atomiques
- des achievements sont-ils envisagés?
- les peuples qui vivent sous les régimes QWERTY et QWERTZ ne peuvent utiliser la combinaison de touches de gauche (chez nous c'est WASD) et doivent subir la tyrannie des flèches  ::sad::

----------


## Krobill

Les transitions qui 'justifient' les changements de niveaux et éventuellement de gameplay ça sera pour le mode scénario uniquement. Mais c'est sûr il y en aura.

Le peuple veut toujours plus de bonus et a bien raison. Mais le peuple devra attendre  que le gameplay se soit un peu stabilisé, car étant solidement ancré dans une optique capitaliste de rentabilité, j'hésite à implementer des bonus qui ne vont servir à rien dans 2 semaines.

Des achievements sont envisagé, je le confirme. On peut même facilement le déduire de l'item grisé 'Succès' du menu  principal du jeu  :;):  Car oui le peuple veut souvent des achievements et il a encore une fois raison !

Les peuples qui vivent sous régimes QWERTY sont bien à plaindre. Mais en tant que gaucher convaincu qui utilise joyeusement les touches directionnelles, j'avoue ne pas forcément ressentir pleinement leur douleur. Ces pauvres bougres devront également attendre un peu que nous implémentions dans les options une configuration personnalisable des touches. Ajout qui a été décrété moins importante que beaucoup d'autres par la plus haute autorité en ce domaine, c'est à dire moi  ::): 

Et concernant l'ajout de symboles sur les cubes, j'ai vraiment peur que ces derniers soient trop pitis et trop rotatifs pour que cela puissent être envisageable...

----------


## Warzlouf

Je répète ce que j'ai déjà écrit dans un autre post : je trouve le jeu un peu dur dès le premier niveau : trop de tirs ennemis. Mais peut-être que je suis une bille... Néanmoins, c'est un jeu au graphisme très plaisant,et très sympa à jouer. J'attends les versions plus avancées avec impatience, bon courage !

----------


## Krobill

Bon le jeu sera peut être plus facile mais probablement pas que le premier niveau. Je vais te livrer la méthode qui te permettra de mieux t'en sortir : dès que tu vois un ennemi tu l'agresse. Il faut absolument 'contrôler' le flot d'ennemis en les détruisant au fur et mesure et ne pas attendre d'être débordé. A partir d'un certain stade tu n'arriveras plus à tous les tuer au fur et à mesure. A partir de là il faut choisir des cibles prioritaires : celles qui tirent.

----------


## Eklis

T'as p'têt' raison pour les symboles... à terme il doit y avoir combien de couleurs de cubes différentes ?

----------


## Krobill

5... 6 à l'extrême limite.

----------


## Eklis

> 5... 6 à l'extrême limite.


Boah, ça se tente moi je dis... à la rigueur pour la rotation ben est-ce que c'est pas possible de faire en sorte que les symobles soient figés (pour juste appliqués sur les faces des cubes) ?

Bon, sinon d'accord un mode daltonien à activer dans les options c'est p'têt' plus simple.  ::|:

----------


## Krobill

Nope franchement les symboles j'y crois po... Trop petits les cubes. Mais il y a pas de malaises je vais changer mes couleurs et elles seront daltonien-proof.

----------


## PumpkinHead

Le jeu est très beau, et agréable à jouer, bravo pour les musiques ausi . A mon avis ajouter d'autre types d'armes serait pas mal, pour diversifier un peu la phase de shoot( et à quoi sert la barre d'énergie ? Même en la vidant je n'ai pas vu de différence notable).
Pour pinailler, ça serait bien aussi que le "décor" ne soit pas statique, tu pourrais simuler un effet de profondeur avec plusieurs couches de calques qui bougeraient plus ou moins selon la position du joueur...
(enfin bon, ça c'est juste du cosmétique , pas très important surtout que niveau graphisme, c'est super)

----------


## loulou de pomerany

Dans le tutoriel, il y a une petite faute dans les règles principales : "3 ou éléments ou plus" ... Il y a un "ou" de plus je crois.

Bon la ça fait "je critique gratuitement", donc j'ajoute que ce jeu a au moins le mérite d'être très classieux au niveau de l'aspect, et ça pour un jeu flash cela donne déja envie de jouer.

Bon courrage pour la suite.

----------


## Krobill

PumpkinHead, si tu utilises l'arc électrique tu comprendras bien vite l'intérêt de la barre d'énergie  ::):  Sur le plasma la différence de cadence de tir est très légère mais c'est voulu. Cette jauge sert également à savoir combien de temps tu peux porter un cube.

Sinon pour faire un décor qui scroll avec un effet parallaxe. Oui je l'aurais fait avec joie si je n'étais pas sûr que ça plomberait complètement les perfs sur 90% des machines. C'est possible à faire et fluidement mais pas en même temps que la gestion de tous les ennemis et des tests de collisions pour la masse de tirs parfois présents à l'écran.

----------


## Loopkiller01

Félicitations à vous pour ce super jeu en Flash.

Je bosse aussi dans le développement de jeu Flash et là directement ce qui m'a frappé en jouant à _Transcripted_, ben c'est la qualitay graphique du titre...

Impressionnant la finesse des détails sur les bétins violets et sur les deux bidules qui s'envoient la chaîne d'ADN. Z'avez fait comment pour avoir des animations si détaillées qui ne plombent pas la poids du SWF ?

Sinon point de vue gameplay, c'est super sympa mais le coup de l'enchainement des deux phases de jeux à chaque "vagues" complétement éradiquées, j'ai pas bien compris...

Autant la phase avec la chaine d'ADN c'est cool et ça apporte du piquant au jeu, autant la phase de shoot à coté parait plus simplet... Non pas que cette phase soit ratée mais amha elle est moins intéressante.

Sinon super jeu, même pour un jeu pas fini, ça déchire  :;): 

Faut que je pense à finir le mien...

----------


## Krobill

Merci LoopKiller. Pour les graphismes, c'est majoritairement de la séquence de png générée en 3D précalc puis retravaillée sous Toshop. Donc si, ça pèse tout de même son poids pour du jeu Flash. Je crois que les assets graphiques pèsent quelques choses comme 700 Ko aujourd'hui (une bonne quarantaine de Mo une fois décompressés en mémoire). Bon ça reste acceptable à coté des 4Mo de musiques :D
Je travaille activement à la prochaine version qui verra la quasi disparition des phases de pur shoot. Celles ci reviendront dans le mode scénario mais avec des éléments plus 'sexy' non encore déterminés. Je me recentre sur la coté Zuma Like qui était l'idée de départ du jeu. A mon grand regret ça ne sera pas prêt pour ce soir mais pour demain j'y crois...

----------


## punishthecat

Salut, très bonne initiative que de demander le feedback des canards.

Bon je vais faire mon libriste intégriste, puis installer le plugin flash pour l'essayer : point version non flash prévu ?

Allez j'arrête de vous embêter et je vais tester.

----------


## Krobill

Je rève de m'affranchir de Flash et de ses limitations. C'est tout de même l'outil que je maitrise le mieux et l'un des plus puissants outils pour prototyper / développer rapidement un jeu 2D. A (court) terme je pense que nous nous réorienterons vers le développement sous Unity3D et XNA... Et peut être sur DS si j'arrive à mettre la papatte sur un kit de dev.

----------


## Krobill

02/09 : Grosse mise à jour de Transcripted sur le site www.alkemi-games.com.

Comme d'hab', toujours à l'écoute...

----------


## Tyler Durden

T'es dans la bonne voie ! La classe !

----------


## Krobill

Je me suis un peu emballé sur la difficulté hier. Avec la mise à jour d'aujourd'hui ça devrait mieux aller.

----------


## tycho38

Salut !

Excellent ce petit jeu ! Félicitations ! Je suis bien fan du principe vaisseau qui esquive / destructions en chaines (j'ai passé pas mal ... Heu trop de temps sur twinkle star sprites  ::wub:: si ça vous parle).

Quelques petites remarques :
-Bien ajustée, la difficulté entre le 02/09 et le 03/09 :;): . Today j'ai atteint le final level alors qu'hier c'était la galère pour arriver au 7.
-Ce serait sympa s'il pouvait y avoir 1 ou 2 autres armes pour varier (dont une qui blaste tout l'écran pour répondre à la surpopulation agressive des niveaux vers la fin :^_^: .... Nan je plaisante).

Et 2 questions :
-Qu'est ce qui est prévu pour le mode scénario ?
-Est ce qu'à terme est prévu un mode versus (genre chacun son tableau et quand l'un fait des combos, l'autre se prend des monstres) ? Ou un mode coopératif ?

----------


## Krobill

- Pour le mode scénario, il y aura une difficulté sans doutes beaucoup plus progressive que dans le mode survie. Et un scénario, illustré par de petites cutscenes, qui se dévoilera au fur et à mesure, histoire d'enrichir l'ambiance du jeu. Etant donné notre planning très chargé, le scénario débarquera 'épisode' par 'épisode' avec à chaque fois, un bout de l'histoire et un petit groupe de niveaux. Bien entendu la progression sera sauvegardée pour les gens qui sont loggés. 
- Non pas de mode versus ni coop d'ailleurs, le développement d'une version réseau nécessitant beaucoup beaucoup trop de travail pour un projet non financé. Mais on ne sait jamais... Si nous trouvons le moyen de faire financer un plus gros projet en se servant de cette base comme prototype, ce n'est pas non plus totalement exclu. 

De même je ne suis pas sûr que nous rajouterons beaucoup d'options sur ce jeu pour l'instant. Le mode scénario est ma principal préoccupation car j'aime avoir du contenu 'scénaristique' en tant que joueur et je veux donc que mes jeux en aient. Ensuite il nous faut nous consacrer à nos autres projets pour montrer une plus large palette de ce que nous sommes capables de faire.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## Krobill

Concernant Transcripted malheureusement pour l'instant non. Après l'avoir mené jusqu'au stade d'un proto à peu prêt représentatif du gameplay souhaité, nous avons enchainé sur une autre démo. Un autre projet également visible sur notre site mais qui ne répond finalement pas à nos attentes. Ce 2ème projet est également en attente d'un gros cassage de tête pour être refondu en autre chose de probablement beaucoup plus intéressant. Mais... pas le temps. Notre malheureuse excuse, si nous devions en avoir une, est que notre société doit nous faire manger. Nous avons donc passé une grosse partie des 2 derniers mois à accumuler des brouzoufs en faisant de l'alimentaire pour des agences web. Au départ ça devait être soft et puis nous avons eu la faiblesse d'accepter beaucoup plus de contrats que prévus. Les traitres nous ont proposés des sujets fun et bien payés, des trucs qui ne se refusent pas...

Mais aujourd'hui nous sommes libres ! Il est temps de repartir sur nos jeux. Maintenant, la terrible réalité économique étant toujours la même, nous travaillons avant tout dans une optique de rentabilisation de nos efforts et donc sur les projets qui offrent le plus d'opportunités à court terme. Comme je vais joyeusement m'atteler à une phase de 'business development', comprendre harceler par mail et au téléphone des gens  qui ont des sous pour leur proposer nos projets ou nos services, il y a des chances que tout ça évolue encore pas mal au début de l'année.

Alors oui, c'est sûr, Transcripted sera bientôt de nouveau sur les rails. Je l'espère dans un portage sous Unity3D qui me laissera une liberté visuelle bien supérieure à ce qui est possible sous Flash. Mais quand...

----------

